# bunker angling



## diabolic ben (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought this trailer for 200. I am going to ditch the rollers for bunkers. Do the bunkers go flat under the boat or angled on the sides of the boat? What's the best way to get the bunkers to angle if that's the route I need to go? I posted a pic of my transom, also. My wife thinks it's a turd because it's a little rusty.












that plug is there just so I won't loose it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2011)

The brackets that you use to attach the bunks (not bunker - that is a fish, LOL) are adjustable.

https://www.easternmarine.com/Boat-Trailer-Bunk-Brackets-Hardware/

Depends on how your boat hull matches up. I used pressure treated wood with a cutting board (poly) plastic top so there was no need for carpet. If you use carpet pressure treated might be a no no as it can react with the tin boat


Oh yeah - this is a Bunker:


----------



## diabolic ben (Feb 4, 2011)

ha! thanks for the info. As you can probably tell, this is my first boat! I can't even back a trailer up, yet. :LOL2:


----------



## Encoreman (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Ben, welcome to the club. If you want to have a really fun day, go to the favorite boat ramp get your lawn chair and a cooler of food and drinks and sit there and laugh all day long. My BIL has never gotten the concept of backing up a boat. A tip though is to go to a deserted parking lot like real early one morning and test your backing skills, take it slow and don't overcompensate. Try getting the boat trailer partially lined up to where you want it to go before putting it in reverse. Mac


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Another good tip for backing up is hold your hand on the bottom of the steering wheel, move your hand left the trailer goes left, move your hand right and the trailer goes right. I also agree with the empty parking lot idea also


----------



## diabolic ben (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. I have an empty R.V. parking lot close to my house. I think I will go practice over there with some orange cones. Luckily I have a small trailer and a small Jeep Liberty.


----------



## Mpd165 (Feb 7, 2011)

I just saw you were in Lake Kiowa. I grew up in Collinsville, about 15 miles from you. Sometimes a smaller trailer is harder to back than a larger one because your corrections and movements are more pronounced. A small turn on the steering wheel with a short trailer will make a larger immediate impact. As others have said, the best thing you can do is practice and try to set yourself up for success when you get to the ramp. Try to line up straight, so you are backing straight and only have to make slight movements instead of backing corners, etc. 

I've been exploring Ray Roberts and Lewisville since I got my boat and am planning on trying Bridgeport this spring as well. I'll let you know if I find any honey holes.


----------



## diabolic ben (Feb 7, 2011)

Mpd165 said:


> I just saw you were in Lake Kiowa. I grew up in Collinsville, about 15 miles from you. Sometimes a smaller trailer is harder to back than a larger one because your corrections and movements are more pronounced. A small turn on the steering wheel with a short trailer will make a larger immediate impact. As others have said, the best thing you can do is practice and try to set yourself up for success when you get to the ramp. Try to line up straight, so you are backing straight and only have to make slight movements instead of backing corners, etc.
> 
> I've been exploring Ray Roberts and Lewisville since I got my boat and am planning on trying Bridgeport this spring as well. I'll let you know if I find any honey holes.




Hey cool! The Rock Creek area, by the marina, of Texoma is perfect for Crappie in March. Just go up the 377 there. Great for a small boat, also! I'll be over there quite a bit come spring. Just look for the guy backing his trailer in everything but the lake. :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Feb 7, 2011)

diabolic ben said:


> My wife thinks it's a turd because it's a little rusty.



After modifying to your needs and a little paint it will look much better.


----------



## diabolic ben (Feb 8, 2011)

That's for sure. It looks like I pulled it out of the bottom of the ocean! I'm gonna replace all the hardware, too. Hopefully there's a nice trailer under all that rust.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 18, 2011)

If she still thinks its a turd, show her my project. (link in my sig) Women always see things "as they are" instead of "what they can be". My wife said my boat was a turd but after she saw what I did with the trailer, she's excited to see the boat finished!!


----------



## chubbytrucker01 (Feb 10, 2013)

The best advice I got on backing a trailer was always remember the trailer does opposite what the tow vehicle does.If you need the back end of the trailer to go right pull up to the left. If you need it to go left pull forward to the right. I am a truck driver been doing it for 25 years and taught a few people to back up big trucks and i tell them there is no replacement for practice. Find an easy spot to back into and when you get good at it find a harder one and practice on it. one day you wake up and its easy you dont know why you couldnt always do it.


----------

